

The Next Mainstream Programming Language: A Game Developer's Perspective - eru
http://www.st.cs.uni-saarland.de/edu/seminare/2005/advanced-fp/docs/sweeny.pdf

======
smoove
This is from 2005, love this line: "2009 developers will face cpus with 20+
cores".

btw. where is my jetpack goddamnit...

